# johnson Co.



## UgaTom13

anyone huning johson county this year? going up in a few days to check cameras and hang a few sets and was wondering if anyone else had any info.


----------



## UgaTom13

went up this weekend. not a lot of day movement but plenty of night movement. also lots of does and not many bucks. hope if changes for me.


----------



## reflexman

we have a new lease in north east  Johnson county its timber n have a couple decent bucks n a few does showing up so far goodluck


----------



## bhouston

Where in Johnson County are you hunting...??  I am hunting Johnson for the first time.  We are south of wrightsville bordering on the ohoopie.  We are getting some big bucks on our cameras and some during the day.


----------



## UgaTom13

I am hunting just north of adrian. hope some of those bucks wonder my way lol  thanks for the info prolly gonna make one more trip up before season.  guess we are the only ones in johnson


----------



## southerndraw

Oh man that ohoopie riverbottom is some good huntin. Shot some really good bucks there and seen a lot better. Our club was chasing a 160 class buck, he was seen by a couple guys but never killed...at least not on our club. Hated leaving that area, my avatar buck is a Johnson County buck.


----------



## jeffro0000

Any activity in Johnson CO?   We are headed back to camp next Friday.   Was very slow for us the first 2 weekends with only a few does seen from the stand.

Jeff


----------



## jeffro0000

Any one have any luck this past weekend in Johnson Co?
Was slow on our place, but we are starting to see alot of scrapes and rubs


----------



## mguthrie

We are on the Oconee river in Johnson/Lauren's. We killed a couple small 8's and 3 does and 3 hogs opening weekend. It'll get right starting next week. Be ready around the 31st. The week before and after has always been good for us


----------



## mguthrie

Current Attachments (140.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (140.2 KB)


----------



## mguthrie

This one came from Johnson. Near the Lauren's county line and Oconee river. He killed it wed. In a cutover. It was all rutted up and stunk


----------



## reflexman

some very nice bucks coming out of Johnson county this year we got biggest deer in 9 yrs on our trailcams


----------



## Timberchicken

Nice cutover buck!


----------



## Use Enough Gun

We are having an off year on lease just north of Kite.
Would appreciate any updates or feedback from folks in the area. 
Thanks.


----------



## jeffro0000

Just thought I'd bring this one back to life.   Missed the opener this past weekend but am headed up Thurs night.  Any signs of chasing yet in Johnson Co?


----------



## jeffro0000

Slow weekend in southern Johnson Co.   We saw one young buck and a lone doe on opposite ends of the property.  Didn't hear many shots Fri thru Sun.   I hope next weekend will pick up... lots of seat time this past weekend looking at birds and squirrels.


----------



## jeffro0000

Bringing this Johnson thread back from the dead.
Good Luck guys   hope its a great season for all.


Jeff


----------



## mguthrie

We've got one decent 8 point on camera so far. The guy that got the pic is trying to kill him. I was trying to talk him out of shooting him. Doesn't look very old. 3 1/2 at best


----------



## DMonahan

Got property on the Johnson/Washington line. Got cut this year but still seeing lots of deer in the river bottom. Haven’t seen up since bow but will be back Thursday


----------



## reflexman

DMonahan said:


> Got property on the Johnson/Washington line. Got cut this year but still seeing lots of deer in the river bottom. Haven’t seen up since bow but will be back Thursday


----------



## reflexman

we got a lot of rain last weekend plots r in have some nice bucks on cameras also looking forward to some cooler weather


----------



## mguthrie

It's been a good season so far at our lease. I killed a nice 4 1/2 year old 8 point November 9th. I saw 70+ deer from the stand the week of Halloween. Including 15 different bucks. They were definitely on the move. I haven't been back since the 10th. I'll be headed down to hunt Wednesday though Sunday this week


----------



## mguthrie

So how are the other Johnson county hunters season going. Slow here on the river. We do have a member that tagged out on a really nice 8 point and a decent 10. We’ve got several BIG deer on camera that I’m looking for. Been a few younger bucks killed to but most aren’t seeing many deer during daylight. Hoping the hunting will heat up but I’m thinking the weather is the only thing getting warm


----------



## trad bow

Next year?


----------



## mguthrie

The older bucks have started to show. Had a member text me he saw a shooter buck running does. Passed by him twice without a shot. Seen several smaller bucks cruising to. Up until yesterday it had been slow. I’m headed down today to hunt most of this next week. Should be good


----------

